# new orijen/acana



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

I heard that orijen is changing its formula. Orijen is going to be 80/20/0, instead of 70/30/0 (meat/vegetable/grain)

Acana will add Ranchlands - Beef, Bison and Lamb


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Where did you hear this?

If so, cool! I am always looking to add new flavors. Jackson currently eats Acana Grasslands and Prairie, but he HIGHLY prefers Grasslands over Prairie. So it'd be cool if they added in another flavor (since he won't eat anything fish, their Pacifica formula).


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

From their website - http://www.orijen.ca - Loaded with premium red meats, ORIJEN’s REGIONAL RED is made with high inclusions of wild boar, lamb, heritage pork and bison—all raised ‘free-range’ within our region, passed ‘fit for human consumption’ and delivered FRESH each day. It is available at limited locations...And I haven't heard of them changing their formula, but some of the different types do have different mix levels.

LoL My dogs don't like the Pacifica formula either...

Edited...ok missed the mention of the name Ranchland not the Regional Red...lol I need to wake up before I post...I have heard some folks talking about a new Ranchland mix from shows they've been too...but I just assumed it was the Red finally making it out of Canada! LoL


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Tavi said:


> From their website - http://www.orijen.ca - Loaded with premium red meats, ORIJEN’s REGIONAL RED is made with high inclusions of wild boar, lamb, heritage pork and bison—all raised ‘free-range’ within our region, passed ‘fit for human consumption’ and delivered FRESH each day. It is available at limited locations...And I haven't heard of them changing their formula, but some of the different types do have different mix levels.
> 
> LoL My dogs don't like the Pacifica formula either...
> 
> Edited...ok missed the mention of the name Ranchland not the Regional Red...lol I need to wake up before I post...I have heard some folks talking about a new Ranchland mix from shows they've been too...but I just assumed it was the Red finally making it out of Canada! LoL


Lol! We actually have Regional Red here, Jackson looooveddd it. I think after our bag of Grasslands is finished, I will get the Regional Red. The last time we just had a sample bag.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Ah lucky I want Red here...I think my kids would adore it...instead we have to make due with Grasslands which they like but don't really go crazy for. LoL They adore the puppy formula though! LoL


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nia likes Pacifica better than the other 2 flavors, then Prairie and the least is Grasslands.

I'd love to see the new flavor as well! I'm a devoted Acana/Orijen feeder lol

I wonder if Orijen's protein % will go up even more if it's 80/20?? Hmm interesting!


----------



## JR Banks (Sep 24, 2010)

I read this from another forum


> Also, Acana is releasing a new formula called Ranchlands. So far it's dog only, but I wouldn't be surprised to see a cat formula there soon. It's Beef, Bison and Lamb. Once again, Lexus did backflips for it. She's not that picky, but I carried a handful of it around the show and not a single dog refused it. We'll be trying it as soon as it comes out and I will post a review of how the dogs do on it.


Sounds like dogs will love it


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Nia likes Pacifica better than the other 2 flavors, then Prairie and the least is Grasslands.
> 
> I'd love to see the new flavor as well! I'm a devoted Acana/Orijen feeder lol
> 
> I wonder if Orijen's protein % will go up even more if it's 80/20?? Hmm interesting!


Isn't that hilarious how dogs can pick and choose and have such different likings?

Jackson put his nose up to the Pacifica and was like NO way. I even mixed it with wet food which he'll always eat.

I got him Prairie and he.... 'likes' it (he'll eat it with something yummy mixed in) but the Grasslands, he willingly goes and eats it just plain kibble and acts like it's sent from God. lol


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nia really loves seafood and fish just like me LOL. She has such a similar personality to me it's rather disturbing at times. I would just feed her the fish kibble all the time switching between Pacifica and Orijen 6 Fish but I don't want her to have too much mercury in her body as some owners were mentioning.

I almost never mix stuff in for Nia because when I do it once, she'll look for mixed in stuff for weeks to come and won't eat properly. The only time I'll do it is if she's sick and hasn't eaten much in a few days.

Maybe if Jackson really doesn't like Pacifica you don't have to feed him that? Did he like Orijen 6 Fish? Nia looooves that one too hehe.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Nia really loves seafood and fish just like me LOL. She has such a similar personality to me it's rather disturbing at times. I would just feed her the fish kibble all the time switching between Pacifica and Orijen 6 Fish but I don't want her to have too much mercury in her body as some owners were mentioning.
> 
> I almost never mix stuff in for Nia because when I do it once, she'll look for mixed in stuff for weeks to come and won't eat properly. The only time I'll do it is if she's sick and hasn't eaten much in a few days.
> 
> Maybe if Jackson really doesn't like Pacifica you don't have to feed him that? Did he like Orijen 6 Fish? Nia looooves that one too hehe.


Oh, yeah, I don't buy Pacifica. Sorry if I was misunderstood, I'm not gonna waste my money on something he won't eat.  I think I bought a sample bag of all 3 flavors in the beginning to find out his favorites. So, for now it's Prairie and Grasslands we're rotating between but I think I'm just going to keep buying Grasslands since that seems to be his favorite until I can find a second one to rotate with.

Jackson gets wet food every day, mixed with breakfast and/or dinner. He barely eats otherwise and I don't mind doing it, he throughouly enjoys eating with it. I like to see that, hehe.  Otherwise he will go days without touching his kibble often times.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> >>
> 
> Jackson gets wet food every day, mixed with breakfast and/or dinner. He barely eats otherwise and I don't mind doing it, he throughouly enjoys eating with it. I like to see that, hehe.  Otherwise he will go days without touching his kibble often times.<<


What kind of wet food do you mix with? At first Bosley wouldn't eat much of anything much less kibble. I tried all of the flavors of the Wellness 95% but it took more than 3 days to use a can and I would just have to throw it away. I finally have him eating kibble (Orijen 6 fish and now over the wkend he is even eating the red meat flavor) and I sometime add rice and veggies with a small amount of meat or fish. One night I offered him some raw chicken and he wouldn't touch it, I am just as happy about that as he seems to be allergic to something and it just might be chicken.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Isn't that hilarious how dogs can pick and choose and have such different likings?
> 
> Jackson put his nose up to the Pacifica and was like NO way. I even mixed it with wet food which he'll always eat.
> 
> I got him Prairie and he.... 'likes' it (he'll eat it with something yummy mixed in) but the Grasslands, he willingly goes and eats it just plain kibble and acts like it's sent from God. lol


Dude gets downright PO'ed if I add anything to his BG kibble. Tag did gorgeous kick-back stands and straight, quick sits at rally tonight; with a down honor exercise for a single piece of kibble. It's like Papillon Crack.



mitzi said:


> What kind of wet food do you mix with? At first Bosley wouldn't eat much of anything much less kibble. I tried all of the flavors of the Wellness 95% but it took more than 3 days to use a can and I would just have to throw it away. I finally have him eating kibble (Orijen 6 fish and now over the wkend he is even eating the red meat flavor) and I sometime add rice and veggies with a small amount of meat or fish. One night I offered him some raw chicken and he wouldn't touch it, I am just as happy about that as he seems to be allergic to something and it just might be chicken.


Just FYI, Evangers has canned food that comes in smaller cans. 
http://www.evangersdogfood.com/dog/gamemeats.html
It's supplemental feeding (game meats), not a complete diet. But if you're mixing, it should be good. They're not 59 cent cans (I think where I buy mine these sized cans run about 1.50), but feeding a single small dog who can't eat a whole can in time to maintain freshness shouldn't make it an issue  Also a good thing to think of if you suspect he's allergic to something like chicken (rabbit, bison, etc are their game lines).


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

mitzi said:


> What kind of wet food do you mix with? At first Bosley wouldn't eat much of anything much less kibble. I tried all of the flavors of the Wellness 95% but it took more than 3 days to use a can and I would just have to throw it away. I finally have him eating kibble (Orijen 6 fish and now over the wkend he is even eating the red meat flavor) and I sometime add rice and veggies with a small amount of meat or fish. One night I offered him some raw chicken and he wouldn't touch it, I am just as happy about that as he seems to be allergic to something and it just might be chicken.


Honestly, all types of wet food! I switch it around. I have the same problem as you with the big cans, since I'm only feeding one 15lb dog, and barely any gets mixed into his kibble... I'd have to throw away a lot of the can. Though I keep mine for 5 days in the fridge and it's always been fine. I've heard you can put the remainder in the freezer to keep it fresh longer.

I like the Nature's Variety Instinct canned food, they have the smaller cans which are nice. I also will buy Blue Buffalo Wilderness cans occasionally, as well as Go! and Now!, or Addiction, etc. We have a local pet shop that carries all the really good foods so I kinda just grab a few cans off the shelf that look good.

I do buy some crappy stuff every once in a while. He gets some Cesar wet food once a week or so as a treat and I like to keep them around for when I run out of canned food and didn't get a chance to go to the store. Also, those 'Mixables' are nice because they're in a little pouch and I've found them to be easy for traveling since they don't need to be refrigerated and you use them all with one or two meals.


----------

